# Its all a Number game (Rant on Tech specs)



## bhvm (May 7, 2014)

Im Frustrated, and the new Launches are taking it higher.
The Companies are just playing numbers. They offer MORE megapixels, Core, Nodes, GB/MB, Memory, GHZ, and so on. In Numbers that is. I am perplexed how the Tech today has gone from bad to worse.

Tech and Machinery was invented to make our lives easier, To make us more productive and to save time. Where is that Spirit now? It has turned into a Mad race for Numbers and specs.

Take this for an example-
*www.gsmarena.com/karbonn_titanium_octane_plus-6219.php

OCTA  Core... KEWL. This has more than twice  (4 times for us poor souls on dual core) the cores compared to laptops out there. Double The screen resolution than most mainstream laptops and bunch of sensors more than NASA Mars Rover.
Nice ? NOT!

The battery is only 2000 mAh. Companies are racing like rabid dogs to offer more and more cores in their mobiles, But is there any one

*Android phone that can last a week or more on single charge?
Is there a phone that offers decent net connectivity in Villages and Hills?
Is there a Phone thats Most practical and time saving?
Any Mainstream Phone that can stand Dropping From hands, Scracthes Dust etc?*

And now there is fad of those stupid Mirco SIMs. Then nano Sims. Please be aware that our hands are not getting any smaller and our spectacles are not getting any larger.

Here's more-

*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/p...tops-within-Rs-40000/articleshow/28192222.cms

Take a look at these.

Display? HALF HD. My 16k Phone's got FULL HD. Look at what Horrible PPi they offer. We could actually make out pixels on these ones.

Cores? 4. No Thanks, My Phone has 8.

Price? 40k! NO WAY! My 16 k phone has more Spec wise and Practically wise. 

Where have modern laptops gone? Laptops are meant to be humle beings for long term, Long session use like Writing Rants and articles, Surfing, Keying codes, programming, learning and more. Actually the modern laptop has fallen to the dogs BOTH SPEC WISE and PRACTICALITY wise.

*How many Laptops actually have backlit keyboards to ease stress at dim Hours?
How many laptops offer Full day battery?
How many laptops don't heat up  your jewels and thighs like mad?(so you can father healthy children)
How many laptops start like a Bulb (I mean,Press button and BOOM... comes desktop)
How many laptops have built in 3G/4G Sim Slots so we can surf without ugly dongles?
How many Laptops offer Anti-reflective Screens to Make your eyes last longer and healthier?*

Not many. And Im NOT happy.


The Things that SHOUD have gone standard (All day battery, Water/Dust protection, Scratch protection, Anti Glare display) Have stayed for a niche few. and the Things we DON'T need (Oct core Proc for instance) and becoming the norm.
Wrong, very wrong.


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (May 7, 2014)

Agreed

But still low ppi doesn't make a difference in laptops as we hold them arms length away and phones at just 6 inches from eyes


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 7, 2014)

what is wrong with numbers??



bhvm said:


> Im Frustrated, and the new Launches are taking it higher.
> The Companies are just playing numbers. They offer MORE megapixels, Core, Nodes, GB/MB, Memory, GHZ, and so on. In Numbers that is. I am perplexed how the Tech today has gone from bad to worse.



what do you want instead of numbers?? how does that make technology worse?



> Tech and Machinery was invented to make our lives easier, To make us more productive and to save time. Where is that Spirit now? It has turned into a Mad race for Numbers and specs.
> 
> Take this for an example-
> *www.gsmarena.com/karbonn_titanium_octane_plus-6219.php
> ...



well, why do you even want to compare a desktop/laptop processor with a mobile cpu? both aren't on the same league. desktop/laptop cpu makes a hell lot of heat. does your mobile cpu produce comparable heat?Having higher resolution screen hurts you?? human wants are unlimited. it seems you are very limited for the wants. no offense though.



> The battery is only 2000 mAh. Companies are racing like rabid dogs to offer more and more cores in their mobiles



 i have to agree that no breath taking technology has ever meet the door of battery. i cant really blame the mobile phone makers too.



> But is there any one
> 
> Android phone that can last a week or more on single charge?



if you can use it properly, then you can. dont expect it to run 24 hours on heavy use.



> Is there a phone that offers decent net connectivity in Villages and Hills?



what is the need of blaming a mobile here? blame service providers.



> Is there a Phone thats Most practical and time saving?



well, you explain what is 'practical'??



> Any Mainstream Phone that can stand Dropping From hands, Scracthes Dust etc?[/B]


 there are some water proof and dust proof ones. and sapphire crystal display the hardest display. we should have seen a phone with such screen if ubuntu edge project was a success. the flexible electronics  can do something in the future. by dropping, if you mean 'throwing', then dont expect such phones to be available in near future.



> And now there is fad of those stupid Mirco SIMs. Then nano Sims. Please be aware that our hands are not getting any smaller and our spectacles are not getting any larger.



our eyes can detect both sims. what is wrong here again? these are not nano meter sized ones.they are smaller than the predecessor and names like micro /nano. they are not invisible to naked eye. 



> Here's more-
> 
> *timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/p...tops-within-Rs-40000/articleshow/28192222.cms
> 
> ...


 again a comparison of a mobile cpu with a laptop one. doesn't really make sense. so skipping.....



> Where have modern laptops gone? Laptops are meant to be humle beings for long term, Long session use like Writing Rants and articles, Surfing, Keying codes, programming, learning and more. Actually the modern laptop has fallen to the dogs BOTH SPEC WISE and PRACTICALITY wise.



sorry. did not get this part. why do you compare specs. concentrate on performance. we had core 2 quad many years ago. we have i7s now. it is also having 4 cores but double performance. again explain 'practicality' here??



> *How many Laptops actually have backlit keyboards to ease stress at dim Hours?*


* well, you pay more. you will get one.




			How many laptops offer Full day battery?
		
Click to expand...

battery technology needs a huge bump. again there is no breath taking technology till now and can't blame the manufacturers here.




			How many laptops don't heat up  your jewels and thighs like mad?(so you can father healthy children)
		
Click to expand...

 did not get it.




			How many laptops start like a Bulb (I mean,Press button and BOOM... comes desktop)
		
Click to expand...

sorry. unable to catch what you intend to convey. little more specific please. did you mean lower boot times?? does that really hurt?/




			How many laptops have built in 3G/4G Sim Slots so we can surf without ugly dongles?
		
Click to expand...

well. no idea




			How many Laptops offer Anti-reflective Screens to Make your eyes last longer and healthier?
		
Click to expand...

 could not count 




			Not many. And Im NOT happy.
		
Click to expand...


well again. you pay more. you will get one.*


----------



## Nerevarine (May 7, 2014)

arnabbiswasalsodeep said:


> Agreed
> 
> But still low ppi doesn't make a difference in laptops as we hold them arms length away and phones at just 6 inches from eyes



Because of this attitude only, there arent any laptops having resolution more than 1366x768 at freaking 50k
Come on, its 2014.. companies should have the decency to provide basic things at 50k


----------



## seamon (May 8, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Because of this attitude only, there arent any laptops having resolution more than 1366x768 at freaking 50k
> Come on, its 2014.. companies should have the decency to provide basic things at 50k



Blame the government and BS BIS norms. In USA even 13.3" laptops(Clevo) have FHD screens with GTX 765m+core i7 quad. They are cheap as sht too.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (May 10, 2014)

seamon said:


> Blame the government and BS BIS norms. In USA even 13.3" laptops(Clevo) have FHD screens with GTX 765m+core i7 quad. They are cheap as sht too.


They are not cheap as sht -_- They offer better value for money than indian laptops but definitely not cheap as sht.


----------



## seamon (May 10, 2014)

mikael_schiffer said:


> They are not cheap as sht -_- They offer better value for money than indian laptops but definitely not cheap as sht.



Okay okay. core i7 quad+GTX 860m(equivalent to GTX 770m) for around 60k. This performance costs 1.5 lakh in India.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (May 10, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i have to agree that no breath taking technology has ever meet the door of battery. i cant really blame the mobile phone makers too.


They say necessity is the mother of invention. Since neither the consumer nor the manufacturers stress the need for this, scientists and engineers are not getting the required funding for R&D.
 For example, my Nexus4 trotting friend says he is very satisfied with his phone and its battery life. He has simply adapted to it. How? He carries his charger in his backpack all the time! Whenever we enter the classroom, the first thing he does is plug in his charger at the wall socket. Even if he doesnt charge it, he plugs it in,out of habit.(he is a heavy user). So when consumers like my friend _(im sure there are millions like him)_ here demands Bigger screen, Faster Processors, 3D screen/Flexibl Screen etc etc instead of better battery life, its not surprising that the only "breakthrough" in battery tech we see are only "theoretical". Ok, we cant beat the law of thermodynamics but we put up man in space in 20th century, and Li-ion and Li-Poly is 20th century technology!!!We expect better from mankind!!

Much of the OPs qualms is due to lack of public's demand. Backlit keyboard. Sure its great but personally i have never felt the need for it, ever! Its bad to stare at a screen in a dark environment. Most people with gaming keyboards from Razer and all switch off the back-light or tone it down to minimum since it hurts their eyes(they crank it up at night). Its a  nice feature that doesnt hurt anybody but its would add Rs2000-3000 to the overall cost of the laptop..

As for the USB dongle thing, i think the problem is that many service providers (India or International) support only their propitiatory dongles(am jst assuming). Maybe it has something to do with Windows or MacOS.....Few years back we had expensive Toshiba Satelite laptops with  2G SIM slot. That fad died instantly. Maybe telecom ppl can explain us as to why this feature was completely dropped from laptops.

As for net connectivity in villages and small towns, there has to be an effort from both service providers and manufacturers. Service providers must make stronger towers and manufacturers must make stronger antennae in phones. Remember the death grips on iPhone 4  ?? Thats when SAmsung with its plastic body laughed its a$$ off. Manufacturers are sacrificing reception quality for LOOKS and AESTHETICS. Shocking eh?


----------



## bhvm (May 11, 2014)

arnabbiswasalsodeep said:


> Agreed
> 
> But still low ppi doesn't make a difference in laptops as we hold them arms length away and phones at just 6 inches from eyes


Not true, Me specially can make Out Pixels at arms length on a 15 inch 1366x768 Display. This standard is over 5 yeard old and is getting Very long in the tooth. Even 40K laptops are having such bogus displays. 2 years ago, When I brought my Samsung note, It was tantalizing that its 5 inch screen had almost the same resolution as a 15 inch laptop. and the Display quality was MUCH better.



rijinpk1 said:


> what is wrong with numbers??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's definately wrong and I do not agree with you at all. Although there are techincal differences between Laptop and Mobile processor, a 16 k mobile has FULL HD screen and OCT core proc but a 50K laptop is still HALF HD and quad core. WHy? Actually the mobile has much more Functions like 3G, GPS, Sensors, Touch, High res camera with LED and so on, where are all these in laptop? A laptop being physically larger SHOULD logically have Much more functions and Numbers (if numbers is all you want!)

Also, Not everyone is Rich so WHY need the consumers pay unnecessarily?



Nerevarine said:


> Because of this attitude only, there arent any laptops having resolution more than 1366x768 at freaking 50k
> Come on, its 2014.. companies should have the decency to provide basic things at 50k


Well said


seamon said:


> Blame the government and BS BIS norms. In USA even 13.3" laptops(Clevo) have FHD screens with GTX 765m+core i7 quad. They are cheap as sht too.


Agreed, Laptops are MUCH cheaper in US. Also the Specs on US lappys are much higher. They get SLI graphics, Woofer speakers (dell), Full HD in just mid range. They also get Sweet 17 inch screen sizes which are amost impossible in India.



seamon said:


> Okay okay. core i7 quad+GTX 860m(equivalent to GTX 770m) for around 60k. This performance costs 1.5 lakh in India.


Right


mikael_schiffer said:


> They say necessity is the mother of invention. Since neither the consumer nor the manufacturers stress the need for this, scientists and engineers are not getting the required funding for R&D.
> For example, my Nexus4 trotting friend says he is very satisfied with his phone and its battery life. He has simply adapted to it. How? He carries his charger in his backpack all the time! Whenever we enter the classroom, the first thing he does is plug in his charger at the wall socket. Even if he doesnt charge it, he plugs it in,out of habit.(he is a heavy user). So when consumers like my friend _(im sure there are millions like him)_ here demands Bigger screen, Faster Processors, 3D screen/Flexibl Screen etc etc instead of better battery life, its not surprising that the only "breakthrough" in battery tech we see are only "theoretical". Ok, we cant beat the law of thermodynamics but we put up man in space in 20th century, and Li-ion and Li-Poly is 20th century technology!!!We expect better from mankind!!
> 
> Much of the OPs qualms is due to lack of public's demand. Backlit keyboard. Sure its great but personally i have never felt the need for it, ever! Its bad to stare at a screen in a dark environment. Most people with gaming keyboards from Razer and all switch off the back-light or tone it down to minimum since it hurts their eyes(they crank it up at night). Its a  nice feature that doesnt hurt anybody but its would add Rs2000-3000 to the overall cost of the laptop..
> ...



I feel its the other way around. People want more productivity. If there are no Backlit keyboards in particular budget, People WILL have to adjust to whatever is available. Just like cars for example. Due to lack of Good Diesels in Super Premium segment (E class and S class), There is no demad for it. Because the thing is just NOT available for people to test and experience, Hence people are sticking to petrol even if they like it or not.

Same way, FHD screens, backlight, Better battery WILL take off only when manufacturers open heartedly bring such devices in market and Make them the norm.

What I meant to say is, we can forgive a few MB/GB/ GHZ, Cores but Opt for healthy options instead. Our eyes, health, skin are far more important than any Ghz or cores etc. But Manufacturers are keeping such options out of the reach of Middle class man.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 11, 2014)

mikael_schiffer said:


> They say necessity is the mother of invention. Since neither the consumer nor the manufacturers stress the need for this, scientists and engineers are not getting the required funding for R&D.



how would you put stress!!! I am glad to do it. as i said, human wants are unlimited. there is no stopping to it. we want best of the tech, not limited to something and unlimited to another thing. there will be always a limitation which science induces; future can correct it.



> For example, my Nexus4 trotting friend says he is very satisfied with his phone and its battery life. He has simply adapted to it. How? He carries his charger in his backpack all the time! Whenever we enter the classroom, the first thing he does is plug in his charger at the wall socket. Even if he doesnt charge it, he plugs it in,out of habit.(he is a heavy user). So when consumers like my friend _(im sure there are millions like him)_ here demands Bigger screen, Faster Processors, 3D screen/Flexibl Screen etc etc instead of better battery life, its not surprising that the only "breakthrough" in battery tech we see are only "theoretical". Ok, we cant beat the law of thermodynamics but we put up man in space in 20th century, and Li-ion and Li-Poly is 20th century technology!!!We expect better from mankind!!



we are having better spec phone every year, since we demand it. that does not mean that we never demand on huge battery/better battery life.how can you explicitly say that we dont demand it?. we demand for everything, but only few gets acknowledged.



> Much of the OPs qualms is due to lack of public's demand. Backlit keyboard. Sure its great but personally i have never felt the need for it, ever! Its bad to stare at a screen in a dark environment. Most people with gaming keyboards from Razer and all switch off the back-light or tone it down to minimum since it hurts their eyes(they crank it up at night). Its a  nice feature that doesnt hurt anybody but its would add Rs2000-3000 to the overall cost of the laptop..



backlit keyboard looks cool especially when you show it off in the public. but normally, we might use it when there is no light. and gaming on low/no light staring at the monitor for dew minutes will hurt your eyes more than people get hurt because of the lack of a backlit keyboard . under normal light conditions, the backlit keyboard does not have any impact unless it is for show off.



> As for the USB dongle thing, i think the problem is that many service providers (India or International) support only their propitiatory dongles(am jst assuming). Maybe it has something to do with Windows or MacOS.....Few years back we had expensive Toshiba Satelite laptops with  2G SIM slot. That fad died instantly. Maybe telecom ppl can explain us as to why this feature was completely dropped from laptops.


yep, the frequency is decided by ITU /FCC , moving from one location to another may create problems. 



> As for net connectivity in villages and small towns, there has to be an effort from both service providers and manufacturers. Service providers must make stronger towers and manufacturers must make stronger antennae in phones. Remember the death grips on iPhone 4  ?? Thats when SAmsung with its plastic body laughed its a$$ off. Manufacturers are sacrificing reception quality for LOOKS and AESTHETICS. Shocking eh?



increasing the power can impact badly on human health especially if you are keeping the phone very close. maximum power a transmitter can transmit is already defined within a range, and service providers are already exceeding the specified value to get more range(just heard it. no source)

- - - Updated - - -



bhvm said:


> Not true, Me specially can make Out Pixels at arms length on a 15 inch 1366x768 Display. This standard is over 5 yeard old and is getting Very long in the tooth. Even 40K laptops are having such bogus displays. 2 years ago, When I brought my Samsung note, It was tantalizing that its 5 inch screen had almost the same resolution as a 15 inch laptop. and the Display quality was MUCH better.



your mobile screen is better. remember it is smaller too. the area covered by a laptop/desktop display is too large compared to your mobile phone. providing the same resolution to such large area display will take the cost to  sky high which we cant afford, so is the compromise. when you want to change the display of your phone(if it is broken), you will have to spend around 7k,approximately same is for the laptop display.there is a trade off between the size and resolution.



> There's definitely wrong and I do not agree with you at all. Although there are technical differences between Laptop and Mobile processor, a 16 k mobile has FULL HD screen and OCT core proc but a 50K laptop is still HALF HD and quad core. WHy?Actually the mobile has much more Functions like 3G, GPS, Sensors, Touch, High res camera with LED and so on, where are all these in laptop? A laptop being physically larger SHOULD logically have Much more functions and Numbers (if numbers is all you want!)
> 
> Also, Not everyone is Rich so WHY need the consumers pay unnecessarily?



well, the number of cores does not matter.the architecture is  what that matters. do you think this specific octa core delivers double performance compared to a snapdragon 801 quad core cpu?? no, definitely not. so as i said in my previous post, compare the performance, not the quantity. also  consider the beefy battery requirement for higher resolution laptops.. the power consumption of a mobile cpu+gpu is nowhere near to the power consumption of a laptop/desktop+gpu.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Apr 16, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> Because of this attitude only, there arent any laptops having resolution more than 1366x768 at freaking 50k
> *Come on, its 2014*.. companies should have the decency to provide basic things at 50k



It's 2017 now. Still no improvement.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 16, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> It's 2017 now. Still no improvement.



Actually, there has been some improvement, Ive seen decently specced 1080p laptop starting at 32k


----------



## ssb1551 (Apr 16, 2017)

^^Any examples or links?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 16, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> Actually, there has been some improvement, Ive seen decently specced 1080p laptop starting at 32k


Most of them are Acer ones with crap build quality.


----------

